# Caring for Fry



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was unaware that one of my two peacocks had been pregnant, until a few nights ago that I noticed about 25 fry swimming around the tank. I have read various articles on this website for feeding the fry and I have gone to my local pet store to pick up the recommended nutrients. My question comes, as I have chatted with many other cichlid enthusiasts, in regards to either taking the fry out of my larger tank and moving them into a ten gallon tank (i have the 10 gallon tank, but with no water in it). The trouble comes with moving water, substrate and filters. I currently have a HOB on my larger 45 gallon tank and I know that some of my fry will eventually be sucked into the filter...I am just unsure if I will hurt the fry more then help them by switching tanks.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Put a prefilter on the HOB for a few months (until the fry are too large/strong to get sucked in).

Unless you're prepared ahead of time or have a small filter (again with prefilter) that you can 'seed' with media from an existing filter to use in the 10, you may cause more problems for the fry trying to move them.

Are there other fish in the tank besides their parents? And even their mother may see them as tasty snacks soon! That's why it's easier to care for them in a 10, they can get food without fear of being food!


----------



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

The "parents" are the only other fish in the aquarium...I'll try and get the ten up running as soon as possible with substrate, water and media from the larger tank


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Skip the water---not really much beneficial bacteria in water--more potential nitrates. It's better to start with fresh dechlored water.

Substrate can have some bacteria, but in the long run it's easier to care for and keep up a fry tank with a bare bottom.

Small fry generate tiny amounts of ammonia, so all that's required to 'instantly cycle' a fry tank is a small to moderate amount of foam/floss (media) from a 'used' filter.

A good idea if you want to continue collecting fry in the future is to have a sponge filter running in the main tank all the time. When you're ready to move a holding mom into the 10, just move the sponge with the mom and you've got an instantly ready fry tank. You'll end up with a LOT more fry surviving this way also.


----------



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks man. I just added some argonite to the ten gallon, a filter and a heater...I will keep the sponge filter in mind, but I will move part of my media from the larger tank into the smaller one when the "dust clears" from the argonite. More of a general question, how do you know when a cichlid is holding?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

First sign/clue for me is at feeding time. I watch what goes on and note when a female is not her 'usual' come~n~git~it self. :lol: While still observing daily for this changed behavior, after about a week or so you should be able to see the swelling of the 'throat' for verification. Even in this small first-time-holding Vic female you can see the expansion. I usually wait 2 weeks from first noting the changed behavior, to move the female to the fry tank. HTHs


----------

